# Honest John



## Kinguyakki (Aug 25, 2022)

I saw the new trailer for Disney's live action "Pinnochio" and I have a feeling the furry fandom is going to have a new obsession in Honest John, the fox.


----------



## Artboy1 (Aug 25, 2022)

Live action movies is getting very popular, huh. I thought Honest John already popular in the fandom. Do you have a trailer so everyone can watch it?


----------



## Kinguyakki (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Sep 15, 2022)

The CGI is pretty expressive, can't match the animated version of course, but it's still impressive, I think!


----------



## Foxridley (Sep 15, 2022)

Pinocchio was already already a big part of pop culture, so I don’t know if Honest John will gain that much more prominence. We already had him as an animated anthro fox for 82 years.
For Pinocchio as a whole, the donkey transformations on Pleasure Island seem to have been more influential in the furry fandom.


----------



## Troj (Sep 15, 2022)

I have yet to see it, but the CG on Honest John is indeed impressive! Did the donkeys happen to give people _feelings_, too?


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Sep 15, 2022)

I want to love him and pet him and- oh shit he stole my wallet


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 15, 2022)

The cgi looks pretty good but the hands fall into uncanny valley territory for me.


----------



## Foxridley (Sep 15, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> The cgi looks pretty good but the hands fall into uncanny valley territory for me.


The animalistic face and very humanlike hands are an odd combination for sure.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Sep 15, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> The cgi looks pretty good but the hands fall into uncanny valley territory for me.


Well, hands are notoriously difficult 2 animate, hence why so many Disney characters wear gloves!

Both the CGI and the animated Honest John and Gideon wear gloves, only the animated versions have the 4 fingered hands!

Neither version appears 2 have claws, unlike Robin Hood, that Foxy Outlaw!


----------



## Foxridley (Sep 15, 2022)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> Well, hands are notoriously difficult 2 animate, hence why so many Disney characters wear gloves!
> 
> Both the CGI and the animated Honest John and Gideon wear gloves, only the animated versions have the 4 fingered hands!
> 
> Neither version appears 2 have claws, unlike Robin Hood, that Foxy Outlaw!


Part of the issue, I think, is that the more cartoonish a character is, the less distinction there is on the sliding scale of anthropomorphism, so it's easier to draw a character without making them look weird.
In a more realistic style like we see in the new Pinocchio, the mismatch of human and animal traits stands out more.
Though I noticed that they stuck with four-fingered paw hands with Gideon, and it didn't seem as uncanny.


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 15, 2022)

My gosh, he's adorable. Lol


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Sep 19, 2022)

Foxridley said:


> Part of the issue, I think, is that the more cartoonish a character is, the less distinction there is on the sliding scale of anthropomorphism, so it's easier to draw a character without making them look weird.
> In a more realistic style like we see in the new Pinocchio, the mismatch of human and animal traits stands out more.
> Though I noticed that they stuck with four-fingered paw hands with Gideon, and it didn't seem as uncanny.


Honestly though, with a 6 Ft. tall Con Man Fox and a shorter silent cat running around your German Town from an Italian Story............................

Their'd be bigger questions than ''Why do U have human hands, Mr. John Fox!? ; )


----------



## Baalf (Sep 20, 2022)

He's cool. Too bad the movie itself is a dumpster fire.


----------



## Turbid_Cyno (Sep 20, 2022)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> Neither version appears 2 have claws, unlike Robin Hood, that Foxy Outlaw!




We need a CGI Robinhood remake. David Spade as Robin Hood, Samuel L. Jackson as Little John, Wallace Shawn as Friar Tuck


----------



## Baalf (Sep 20, 2022)

Turbid_Cyno said:


> We need a CGI Robinhood remake. David Spade as Robin Hood, Samuel L. Jackson as Little John, Wallace Shawn as Friar Tuck


No

more

live-action

remakes

please.


----------



## Foxridley (Sep 20, 2022)

Baalf said:


> No
> 
> more
> 
> ...


----------



## Baalf (Sep 20, 2022)

Foxridley said:


>


Holy fuh, the laugh-track.


----------



## Turbid_Cyno (Sep 24, 2022)

Not a fan of "live-action CGI" myself. I was talking more a standard Pixar CGI. Want something less realistic than Honest John, but with a bit more fidelity than Zootopia.


----------

